# Thread algae



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

pedietz said:


> I have to run my hands up and down my plants daily to get it all.
> But it comes back every day.
> 
> Is this typical ?? Is the substrate causing the thread algae ??
> ...


Not typical. I dont think the substrate is to blame. What is your dosing regime and what are your water specs...

Jason


----------

